# Wells pond



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Took wife and kids to wells hate to say it but she beat me like a drum, in my defense I was
Baiting and retrieving lines and such. We all had a great time. It was a late fathers day gift for me. Good folks


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Good report, how was the bass fishing? Cats hittin good? What bait were you offering? Is it still $10 to get in and they take that off the total at the end?


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

5 dollars a head anybody over 7yrs old. But yeah it works out because they subtract it off your weight turned out to be 15 lbs or so kids has fun, got home threw em on the grill, they loved the taste. Those small cats are savory. Dead shrimp and wigglers.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Didn't do but a little bass fishing, had one nice strike on a tequila sunrise lizard but missed him. The wind was heavy out of the south so I just played with the cats. I saw some real nice ones swimming around though.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Awesome. Think im gonna try n spool the ultra light with 4lb mono and let the kids go catch a few maybe poppa can have some fun too?


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Good luck. Yeah if u go to the pond all the way to the back right against the fence they will have fun. I used a number 10 hook and wigglers for the kids for the bream and small cats with a floating bobber. The bigger ones like the shrimp. But a local who goes out there all the time
Said the bream and cats prefer blood baits.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Use to go to that place all the time, Dad worked for mrs.well's LONG time ago..He had access all over the farm and it was great...


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Went all afternoon, had a awesomr time, 13lbs of cats, saw hundreds of deer, caught 5 bream to boot. Awesome way to kill 5 hrs.. Will start a thread when I gey home to wifi and can post pictures!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Niiice, them cats taste great on the grill.


----------

